
New "Drastically Simplified" Facebook Privacy Controls Coming Tomorrow - aj
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/25/facebook-privacy-controls-2/
======
BoppreH

      Do you want your info to be public?
      (*) y
      ( ) n

~~~
pmjordan
Given how much they keep changing their terrible UI, it's going to be more
like:

    
    
      Do you want your info to be public?
      (*) y
      ( ) I'm Feeling Lucky

